
Google Open Source Peer Bonus award 2020: 250 USD to curl - sandebert
https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2020/04/03/google-open-source-peer-bonus-award-2020/
======
SQueeeeeL
I feel like this is one of those "Thinking Fast and Slow Things" where paying
someone 10 cents to do something makes them more annoyed then asking them to
do it for free. Like this immediately makes me go "they're a billion dollar
company, they could give him thousands!!!" Even if it's irrational

------
renewiltord
That's a really cool program that it allows nominating someone from outside
the company. Very nice!

Congratulations to Daniel Stenberg and good show for Gaspar Chilingarov to
nominating him.

------
y42
Does anyone know if Google is supporting curl / Stenberg in any other way?

------
jsjddbbwj
I hope this post is written in an ironic tone. If I was this guy I would
reject that money out of pride.

~~~
y42
That's why I was asking. A billion dollar company using CURL in a commercial
environment [1], and that's how they say "Thank you"?

[1]
[https://curl.haxx.se/docs/companies.html](https://curl.haxx.se/docs/companies.html)

------
penetrator
Thank you, Google!

